# Film that still entertains you.



## Soul boy 68

Name a movie you have watched a least 5 times and it still entertains you. I have lost count now as it was more than 5 times. Die Hard, hippy Kiye mother ******. Classic line.


----------



## Pittsy

Toy story:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Ice watched 'rounders' hundreds of times -.-

Used to be happy Gilmore when I was younger lol


----------



## turbosnoop

Twins. Any f&f film. crash. The grudge. Ghost. Pretty woman. (80s kid)


----------



## Luke M

Kimo said:


> Ice watched 'rounders' hundreds of times -.-
> 
> Used to be happy Gilmore when I was younger lol


He trapped me. All night check check check. 
Love Rounders

For me I could just keep watching Batman Begins or The dark knight on repeat.


----------



## stangalang

Snatch, 
white men cant jump, 
pulp fiction, 
science of the lambs, 
kickboxer
awol
aladin theres so many lol. I would watch any of those whilst on tv, even though i think i own them all


----------



## Alfieharley1

The Patriot
Braveheart
Fast & Furious


----------



## empsburna

Pulp fiction.

Even now I still see something I have missed.


----------



## nbray67

Lock Stock
Snatch
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill (both)
Saving Private Ryan
Gladiator

Sentimental reasons - Wizard of Oz.


----------



## MDC250

Not going to say obvious ones like Star Wars, BTTF, Ghostbusters etc.

Hitman
Ronin


----------



## Shug

Indiana Jones (except the 4th one)
Fight Club


----------



## muzzer

An obscure choice here as i am willing to bet 99% of members wont have heard of it


Water - Billy Connoly/Micheal Caine/Leonard Rossiter film.


----------



## Kimo

That's true

Snatch and lock stock never get old lol


----------



## pantypoos

i love Westworld, and often end up staying up until 2am when i find it on late at night.


----------



## shellxxxxxxx

Rambo <3


----------



## justina3

Enter the dragon 
coyote ugle 
dirty dancing 

(ok ok i do love a good chic movie)


----------



## adamb87

law abiding citizen is favourite of mine. despicable me 1 and 2 also but that's more when my niece insists it gets put on (honest)


----------



## chipuk

JAWS

Saw it that many times when I was younger that I knew almost every line.


----------



## cossiecol

Most films still entertain me, but Top Gun has to be right up there.

I feel the need.....The need for speed


----------



## shellxxxxxxx

Get him to the Greek always cheers me up x


----------



## Starbuck88

Cool Runnings
Me Myself and Irene
Bruce Almighty


----------



## Johnsy

Point break 

Days of Thunder 

Rounders


----------



## Simz

Top Gun
Convoy lol
Notting hill (with the girls)
F&F


----------



## Tricky Red

Inglorious Basterds, Reservoir Dogs, Green Mile, Shawshank Redemption to name 4


----------



## Kriminal

All the Rocky films

All the Back to the Future films

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Dazzel81

Training day
Man on fire


----------



## Alfieharley1

Underworld collection

Resident evils

Green street


----------



## Soul boy 68

Great tastes and some great movies mentioned. :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Day after tomorrow for some reason I have watched loads of times, started because it was in my dvd player in the bedroom and I used to leave the tv on when I go to sleep so used to put it on everyday lol 

Apart from that, Shawshank, pulp fiction, Indiana Jones and the national treasure films


----------



## stangalang

Dazzel81 said:


> Training day
> Man on fire


Yeah training day as well. Actually most denzel films lol, safe house, the equaliser etc etc


----------



## MagpieRH

Airplane!
Naked Gun (all 3 of them)
Austin Powers


----------



## chrisc

Bloodsport


----------



## Derek Mc

For me 
The Godfather trilogy
Heat 

Wall-E with my daughter always makes me smile,,,

Convoy
Vanishing Point (the original)
Gone in 60 Seconds H.B Halikki version,,,,,


----------



## Cookies

Hmm. 

Ronin
Shawshank
Cannonball run
Casino Royale
Goldfinger (and Goldmember too)
All the Inspector Cluseau movies- they make me cry with laughter 😁😁😁😁
Terminator
First Blood
Die Hard

Jeez, loads of movies still entertain me.

Cooks


----------



## Luke M

Cookies said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Ronin
> Shawshank
> Cannonball run
> Casino Royale
> Goldfinger (and Goldmember too)
> All the Inspector Cluseau movies- they make me cry with laughter 😁😁😁😁
> Terminator
> First Blood
> Die Hard
> 
> Jeez, loads of movies still entertain me.
> 
> Cooks


Have you seen the Alan Arkin inspector clouseau film? A friend was saying how much he loves clouseau the other day but was not aware of this one.


----------



## Cookies

Luke M said:


> Have you seen the Alan Arkin inspector clouseau film? A friend was saying how much he loves clouseau the other day but was not aware of this one.


I wasn't aware of this either chum. Googling now!!!

Cheers

Cooks

PS - the Steve Martin one wasn't great.


----------



## Starburst

Rita, Sue and Bob too. ("Let's go for a jump!") 

Trains, Planes and Automobiles.


----------



## THQuattro

My latest is Fury and Equilizer.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Deer Hunter
Casino
Scarface
Reservoir Dogs
King Of New York
Bladerunner
A Bronx Tale
Goodfellas
In The Name Of The Father
Marked For Death
Predator
Alien
300
Apocalypse Now
Alcatraz
The Good,The Bad and The Ugly
The Lion King
Escape To Victory
Event Horizon
Nikita/ Leon
City Of God
La' Haine


----------



## PugIain

The Goonies.


----------



## richtung

Back to the future!


----------



## GarveyVW

Lethal Weapon
Train spotting (love the soundtrack)
Die Hard


----------



## Rían P

Zombieland
Whitechicks
Big momma's house (all three)


----------



## AeroHot

Starbuck88 said:


> Me Myself and Irene


Thanks, I keep it short for the summer. :lol:

Predator
Terminator
Blade
Blazing Saddles
LoB
Duel

All I can think of atm.


----------



## littlejack

Smokey and the bandit
Convoy
Transformers 
Wreck it Ralph.. For the kid in me ...


----------



## Horatio

The Warriors
3 o'clock high
FightClub
Star Wars
Superman
District 9


----------



## Sicskate

Rain man
&
Friday


----------



## warren

Lost boys
Wolf of Wall Street
Wayne's world
Ferris beullers day off
And of course 
Italian job original
Great escape :thumb:


----------



## JamesE

To name a few

Hitman 
The town
Toy story
Shooter 
Transporter (all 3)


----------



## beetie

Star wars
The goonies 
Se7en 
Goodfellas
The shawshank redemption

and stunning Jet Li films:
Hero
Fearless


----------



## CHRIS-P

goodfellas
casino
se7en


----------



## HEADPHONES

beetie said:


> Star wars
> The goonies
> Se7en
> Goodfellas
> The shawshank redemption
> 
> and stunning Jet Li films:
> Hero
> Fearless


Fearless is my favourite "pigtail" Jet Li film:thumb:
Also find myself watching 
Matrix trilogy
Flashpoint starring Donnie Yen.......sometimes just the final fight repeatedly


----------



## mirdif64

Day of the Jackal, Italian Job, Great Escape, Withnail and I


----------



## J4KE45

-Step Brothers
-Role Models-
-Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo (not European gigolo)


----------



## bradleymarky

Green mle
Goodfellas
Christine 
Stakeout
Forrest gump
Anything with Tom Hanks in..


----------



## 182_Blue

- Heartbreak ridge
- Lock stock
- Snatch
- True romance
- Wraith
- The Business
- Unforgiven


----------



## Luke M

HEADPHONES said:


> Fearless is my favourite "pigtail" Jet Li film:thumb:
> Also find myself watching
> Matrix trilogy
> Flashpoint starring Donnie Yen.......sometimes just the final fight repeatedly


If you've not watched Ip Man with Donnie Yen yet then it's well worth a look.
He plays the titular character who was in later life the man who trained Bruce Lee.


----------



## GleemSpray

muzzer42 said:


> An obscure choice here as i am willing to bet 99% of members wont have heard of it
> 
> Water - Billy Connoly/Micheal Caine/Leonard Rossiter film.


Yes!

Bought the DVD many, many years back because the film always makes me laugh so much. Still whack it on from time to time (usually in the early hours after a nite out).

Leonards Rossiter grudgingly turning up on the Royal Navy gunboat for the official state visit LOL.

And the Radio station weather forecast.


----------



## GleemSpray

Das Boot
Blade Runner
Bad Lands
The Player
Dune.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> Das Boot
> Blade Runner
> Bad Lands
> The Player
> *Dune.*


:thumb:


----------



## richtung

Just remembered one that deserves its own separate post:

Aliens

Rich


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Kellys Heroes
Gladiator


----------



## leehob

Independence Day
Volcano
All the mission impossibles
Expendables


----------



## chris.t

Days of Thunder
Indiana Jones Trilogy
The Full Monty
Lethal Weapon 
Topgun
The Goonies 

The list could go on


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## HairyMonster

Brassed Off - Mr Chuckles
The Worlds Fastest Indian
Shawshank


----------



## CLS500Benz

Terminator 2
Independence Day
Matrix 
Transporter
Underworld
Predator
Alien vs Predator
Star Treck
The Dark Knight
Iron Man 1
Avengers 
Thor
Indiana Jones
Die Hard
Scarface


----------



## scottk

Some great films and I would add;
Silent Running
It's a wonderful life-best Xmas film ever.
Hitch****- Psycho and North by Northwest.
Usual Suspect
Sin City


----------



## Method Man

The Odessa File


----------



## GleemSpray

The recent death of Alex Rocco, who played Moe Green in The Godfather, prompted me to look at the Godfather Trilogy again and I had forgotten what deep and compelling films they are to watch.

You sit down and get into the story line and suddenly 2 hours has just gone - which to me is the sign of a classic film.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Stripes with Bill Murray. 
Pretty Woman still the best movie with Julia Roberts. (we even stayed in that hotel in Beverly Hills. 
Trainspotting


----------



## ShiningWit

Most films that I watch a lot more than once tend to be action films. With crime films, I find once you know whodunnit, they lose their appeal.
So for me, some I have watched at least thrice are:

First Blood and last Rambo one, "Rambo"
Die hard.
any spaghetti western of clints.
Unforgiven
Terminator 1, 2 and salvation.
Aliens
300
Batman begins/Dark Knight (3rd one a real let down I thought)
Taken
Blade 1 & 2
Home front
Expendables 1,2 and 3
Jaws

Most often for 2nd, 3rd, etc viewing I am not entirely sober but enjoy them all the more!


----------



## Steve_6R

Watched some old Bond films the other day, they all still do it for me


----------



## scooby73

Some of my favourite films are:

Dirty Harry (all of them)
Where Eagles Dare
Kelly's Heroes
Back to the Future
Live and Let Die
For Your Eyes Only
Ronin
Heat
Carry on at Your Convenience
The Duel


----------



## Shiny

Loads of mine have already been mentioned, but I'll throw in these as well -

Falling Down
Groundhog Day
Mr Vampire (Hong Kong film)
John Woo/Chow Yun Fat films ( A Better Tomorrow, The Killer, Hard Boiled etc)
Menace II Society
American Werewolf in London...


----------



## Tabbs

Labyrinth


----------



## VixMix

Ones that have been mentioned:

Die hard, top gun, hot fuzz

not mentioned: Big, Sixth Sense

and something a little different:

Mary Poppins & It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## gt001

Last of the Mohicans
Enemy at the Gates


----------



## Kerr

Coming home late at night quite often, often there are some of the older films playing. 

I've lost count of the amount of times I've watched Total Recall and The Running Man.


----------



## Beatman

MDC250 said:


> Not going to say obvious ones like Star Wars, BTTF, Ghostbusters etc.
> 
> Hitman
> Ronin


+1 for Ronin:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Aaaah yes - Ronin is one I have watched loads. 

Cooks


----------



## Peugeot

Mad Max Fury Road (2015) about 7 times

The Hobbit The Battle of the Five Armies

Fury (2014)


----------



## pxr5

Revenge of the Nerds lol


----------



## Paul04

Back to the future 
Pulp fiction
Indiana Jones
Terminator
Hang Over

But now with my daughter its
Toy Story 1,2 & 3
Nemo
Monsters Inc


----------



## mike41

Monty Python's Life of Brian,and The Holy Grail
Also National Lampoons Animal House,must be 30 years since I first watched it,still makes me laugh :lol:


----------



## jr250

Dazed & Confused.
Rocky Horror Picture Show.
Forbidden Planet.


----------



## Feeder

In Bruges

Also responsible for having me visit the place 5 times over the last 6 years,


----------



## Tricky Red

I still like Lock Stock and two smoking Barrels and Snatch.


----------



## Demetrios72

As above Lock Stock / Snatch

Also:
Goodfellas

Casino

Gladiator

Jaws


----------



## Liam85

There's something about Mary
Dead Man's Shoes
Home Alone
Die Hard
Step Brothers


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

going back to the 80s lately

goonies
bill and ted
monster squad cheesy 80s lol


----------



## uruk hai

Goonies
Kelly's Heros
Jaws
Blues Brothers
Blazing Saddles
Stir Crazy


----------



## mayhem85

The usual suspects
Snatch
Rise of the foot soldier


----------



## possul

Elf (by far my favourite Xmas film), happy Gilmore (watching it now!) iron man, gladiator, terminator, the incredibles


----------



## gt001

Busy Malone - cool pedal cars


----------



## Southwales

As of last night I found out Airplane hasn't dated as much as expected.


----------



## James_R

Inglourious Basterds

Donnie Donowitz - the Bear Jew scene had me on the edge of my seat when I first watched it wondering what the knocking noise was coming out the tunnel.
NSFW



HTML:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlw2YpBIq2Q


----------



## Luke M

James_R said:


> Inglourious Basterds
> 
> Donnie Donowitz - the Bear Jew scene had me on the edge of my seat when I first watched it wondering what the knocking noise was coming out the tunnel.
> NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlw2YpBIq2Q


I rate this one as tarantinos best.
Random movie fact, did you notice that the pipe hans landa smokes at the beginning is the same pipe sherlock Holmes typically smoked? It was supposed to be a nod to them both being great detectives.


----------



## Honda

The Hurt Locker.
Foot Soldiers.


----------



## asspur96

The Last Samuari


----------



## Clancy

Four lions 

haven't seen it in ages but just seen it on prime and watched it again. Forgot how funny it is


----------



## Bulkhead

The Day of the Jackal (original, not horrid remake).
The Italian Job (same comment as above!).
Star Wars - episodes IV, V & VI.
Harry Potter films 
The Great Escape
The Guns of Navarone
Daniel Craig Bond films - thank god they finally removed (most of) the cheese!


----------



## zeb

Full Monty
Brassed Off
(i'm originally from Sheffield so its allowed!!)

Top Gun
Lost Boys
Platoon
St.Elmo's Fire
Goldfinger
Italian Job original
The Firm (gary Oldman )

no prizes for guessing my age then......


----------



## Griffy

Layer Cake :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444

The Rock 
Point break 
Behind Enemy lines 1


----------

